# Redline Time Attack



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi all,

RedlineTrackEvents is proud to announce the next Redline: Time Attack! to be held at California Speedway's interior road course in Fontana, CA on March 4 & 5, 2006. The Redline: Time Attack! is bringing one of Japan's classic motorsports events to eager American tuners ready to prove their tuning skills and driving prowess in a race against the clock. Many of the strongest names in American and Japanese tuning will be on-hand to test their might. Most importantly, a wide range of classing allows cars to compete in any level of tune to enter into competition with cars of similar specification, so the challenge is open to anybody and everybody who is willing to take the bragging rights at this inaugural motorsports event.


The California Speedway interior road course closely matches the best Time Attack circuits run in Japan. It's 13 turns, 1.6 mile course is perfect for our first California based Redline: Time Attack!

Go to: http://redlinetimeattack.com/index.html for more into about our classing system and registration for this event.

All racers are welcome! We have a place for daily driven street cars to full blown professional class race cars.

A test and tune is available on Saturday, March 4th for addition open track time for anyone. There will be ample track time for anyone seeking open track time without racing. For more info on open track events, please visit: 

http://www.redlinetrackevents.com/

We held our first Redline: Time Attack! on November 6th following the SEMA show at Spring Mountain Motorsports Ranch. We had a great turn out and with the media exposure we receive form the G4 TV show "Street Fury" and magazine coverage from Modified Magazine, I'm sure we'll have a very successful 2006 season. For more info on our last Time Attack, you can go here to see some of the highlights:

http://www.modified.com/events/articles/13-410163.html

This is the first of many Redline: Time Attacks to be held across the country.
Our 2006 season will be held at:

Mar. 4th-5th -- California Speedway
Mar. 31st-Apr. 2nd -- Mid Ohio Sports Car Course
Sep. 22nd-24th -- Summit Point, West Virginia
Dec. 2nd-3rd -- Buttonwillow Raceway, California
*
Hope to see you at the track!

Thanks,

Nikolas


----------

